# Can clowns hosting anemone prevent it from full opening?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Can clowns hosting anemone prevent it from full opening?

Just wondering, since it is not opening big as before after clowns started to host it.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

That's an easy yes. I'm guessing the clowns are pretty "rowdy". If the anenome is at least 4 or more times larger than the fish it should get used to it. I have 2 clowns that never seem to leave my BTA. They only come out at feeding time and even then only move a few inches away.

In the beginning I used to worry the anemone ate my clowns because they buried themselves so deep in the tentacles I wouldn't see them for a full day.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Anything that bothers a coral or anemone will cause it to retract..

Eventually your BTA will get used to them and open up again... this might not happen until the anemone gets bigger though (depends how big the fish is, and how rough it is)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Anything that bothers a coral or anemone will cause it to retract..
> 
> Eventually your BTA will get used to them and open up again... this might not happen until the anemone gets bigger though (depends how big the fish is, and how rough it is)


Thanks Kweli. Hoping you are right

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

